# Perscription meds = fail? - PLEASE HELP!



## Milan (9 Jul 2004)

Hello,

I have been exploring recruitment into the CF under the DEO option. At first glance I would be an excellent recruit. (well educated, excellent physical condition, good background etc) 
Without going into too much detail, I was involved in an accident that resulted in 2 grand-mal seizures. The neurologist immediately prescribed phention (commonly known as Dilantin) and since compliance with the medication would legally allow me to operate a motor vehicle (after an appropriate suspension), I agreed.   

It's many years later and I have been seizure free for well over a decade. Unfortunately, I am still on a low dose of the medication. My GP has set up an appointment with a neurologist to confirm his opinion that I may be weaned off the drug at any time. 

1)If it is decided that I should wean myself off of the drug and apply to the CF without a medication dependency, will I have an average    
  chance of acceptance?

2)If I am still dependant on medication at the time of my medical exam/interview, will I have any chance at all?

The research I have done is inconclusive so I would *GREATLY* appreciate the input of forces personnel or anyone else who has any experience/knowledge in the area 

M.


----------



## Tracker (9 Jul 2004)

I would suggest that you call a recruiting centre and ask to speak with the medical section.  They might be able to give you an answer.  If they are vague about it, apply and go through the application process.


----------



## humint (9 Jul 2004)

Here's my answer:

1. You likely need to come off the meds. You'll also need a note from your doc and the Neurologist stating that you can serve;
2. Go ask a recruiter to see what the offical answer is; and
3. Don't get your hopes up. You may be seizure free for a decade, but the condition you are suffering from sounds like it will get you bumped from the application process. But hey, I don't process application files, so this is NOT an official CF answer.

My advice is this: The only real way to tell what will happen is by applying. The recruiters may say one thing when you get in there and informally talk about the issue, but you won't know what the official answer is until you start an application and the med staff looks at your file. Be prepared to get clearance from specialists regarding this matter.


----------



## Milan (9 Jul 2004)

Thanks for the response,

A search on this forum for rejections due to medical reasons has been a bit disheartening but I'll give it a go

M


----------



## Private Jimbo (9 Jul 2004)

Hey, just thought Id post because I was on prescription meds for depression before I joined up.  I got off the meds by September, sent in my application and after all the testing I was offered a job in April.(in the infantry reserves) I was quite worried that I would be turned away , but I had a note from my doctor saying I had a low chance of it reocuring (the depression) and everything went fine.  So don't give up hope. I also take prescription meds for alergies, and im gonna be out in the bush lol.  Well good luck and hopefully it will work out for you like it did for me.


----------



## combat_medic (9 Jul 2004)

Milan: The best advice I or anyone can give is to be a thorough and prepared as possible for your medical. If you show up with notes from your neurologist and GP stating what your condition was, the meds you were taking in which dosages and why, a clean bill of health without meds and how long you have been without them, you will be better off. The more information you can provide them beforehand, the less running around you'll have to do later. Just get as much done as you can, and be prepared for any questions that might turn up.


----------

